
Found suspicious self-deleting file PT.updd (macOS) - lambdacomplete
https://www.reddit.com/r/mac/comments/5hhup5/found_suspicious_selfdeleting_file_ptupdd/
======
lambdacomplete
Here is the gist with the output of `strings PT.updd`:
[https://gist.github.com/lambdacomplete/59bef82a55393aa17a3cf...](https://gist.github.com/lambdacomplete/59bef82a55393aa17a3cf60d973ffce5)
.

